# 3.7.10 and other kernels break ntp-client ?

## kernelOfTruth

Hi guys,

when updating to a kernel which has the following fix: 

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.network/260062

ntp-client doesn't seem to work anymore for me

anyone else has the same issue ?

----------

## eyoung100

I would first file a bug at Gentoo Bugzilla to have that patch applied to the gentoo-sources, then file a blocker bug for ntp-client, as a privelage escalation is a BIG DEAL   :Shocked: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *eyoung100 wrote:*   

> I would first file a bug at Gentoo Bugzilla to have that patch applied to the gentoo-sources, then file a blocker bug for ntp-client, as a privelage escalation is a BIG DEAL  

 

thanks for your comment eyoung100  :Smile: 

seems like it's not the patch per se but some network security settings that I use which causes this

so I temporarily stopped using those settings and will re-enable them once I have more time available to track it down

----------

